# Smallest Dual 18650 Mod Help



## Kalashnikov (5/5/16)

Hi everyone.

I am planning on getting rid of my cuboid. In the search for another dual 18650 mod. It has to have SS temp control.The rest of the wires seem to irritate my throat.

Also power is not a major concern. Im happy with 100+- Watts .
Also the most important thing for me is size. I bought the cuboid to be my carry around device however the weight of it has made it not so pocket friendly.

Any ideas of what could fill my needs? 

ps... if you are looking for a cuboid you can message me.


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am planning on getting rid of my cuboid. In the search for another dual 18650 mod. It has to have SS temp control.The rest of the wires seem to irritate my throat.
> 
> ...


KBox an option? Smaller and lighter than the cuboid, I love mine. Can take a comparison pic for you tonight and post tomorrow if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/5/16)

Stosta said:


> KBox an option? Smaller and lighter than the cuboid, I love mine. Can take a comparison pic for you tonight and post tomorrow if you want.



That would be great man. is they kbox similiar to the istick 100w tc?


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Vaporesso Tarot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Vaporesso Tarot


Very Very good looking mod. But the size tho. it should be holding 3 batteries lol


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Next to my cuboid. Honestly doesnt feel much bigger than my eleaf istick

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mac75 (5/5/16)

Smok r200 tc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/5/16)

Hi @Kolashnikov 
I would look at the minikin I know they almost extinct at this point in time, but where there is a will there is a way.
I don't think you will find a smaller and better made duel battery mod and for the price a real bargain.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DougP (5/5/16)

Minikin does not support SS in TC mode, only TI and NI 
The special edition VGOD does however but I doubt if you will find one

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/5/16)

I was thinking of the minikin. but as @Clouds4Days mentioned. I can't find the vgod one anywhere


----------



## Stosta (6/5/16)

Kbox is substantially lighter than the Cuboid, and fits in the hand really well. The only issue I have is that after 4 months use the paint is taking a bit of a beating. and no vendors have brought in sleeves. I have some on the way from Fasttech, but there are little marks on it sadly. But it is a great mod! I would take it over my Cuboid any day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (6/5/16)

Kanger products it seems, are prone to paint peeling / issues.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NaZa05 (6/5/16)

The new version of the minikin's all has temp mode for SS not only the VGOD one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Kbox is substantially lighter than the Cuboid, and fits in the hand really well. The only issue I have is that after 4 months use the paint is taking a bit of a beating. and no vendors have brought in sleeves. I have some on the way from Fasttech, but there are little marks on it sadly. But it is a great mod! I would take it over my Cuboid any day.
> 
> View attachment 53357


its quite similar to the istick 100w tc although its actually shorter. Thanks bud


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> The new version of the minikin's all has temp mode for SS not only the VGOD one


you sure?if thats the case il order one right now... how is the panel gap on the blue one? is it only on some or all that have it?


----------



## NaZa05 (6/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> you sure?if thats the case il order one right now... how is the panel gap on the blue one? is it only on some or all that have it?



@Chezzig can confirm if her new one has it as well but mine definitely has SS304 and SS316.You can check with Sir Vape if theirs has all the modes. The blue one's gap is visible. I took the black so that it doesn't bother me. I also got mine from the Ecig store and I think they only have the black one's left

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chezzig (6/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> @Chezzig can confirm if her new one has it as well but mine definitely has SS304 and SS316.You can check with Sir Vape if theirs has all the modes. The blue one's gap is visible. I took the black so that it doesn't bother me. I also got mine from the Ecig store and I think they only have the black one's left


 A birdy told me that Minikins are no longer being made, so Grab what you can while there is still stock !!!!!!!!!
My blue one had a slight gap at the top but it really doesn't bother me, what bothered me was the way it got dirty so quickly.. its a rubberised finish and its light in colour so it attracts the dirt.
I would go for the Black or the other Shiny Finishes available.. I LOVE My white one!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> A birdy told me that Minikins are no longer being made, so Grab what you can while there is still stock !!!!!!!!!
> My blue one had a slight gap at the top but it really doesn't bother me, what bothered me was the way it got dirty so quickly.. its a rubberised finish and its light in colour so it attracts the dirt.
> I would go for the Black or the other Shiny Finishes available.. I LOVE My white one!!!


Lol so does it have ss temp support and where did you purchase from? Also is the white a rubber finish?


----------



## Chezzig (6/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Lol so does it have ss temp support and where did you purchase from? Also is the white a rubber finish?


lol Yes they do 
I bought the white one from the ecig store and my black and blue for Sirvape. The white one is a shiny Finish.. Like the paint on a car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Casper (6/5/16)

I also like the KBOX, but yes, paint is a problem on the Kangers. However, my Evic VTC does not look pretty anymore either...


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

Minikin inbound!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Minikin inbound!!



Wont be long before you will want the second one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Wont be long before you will want the second one


After this i said no more mods haha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> After this i said no more mods haha



I'm pretty sure most of us if not all of us say this. I'm at this point now too with a minikin, VTC mini and subox as a backup but everyday I log onto this forum there is something new I somehow find myself needing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us if not all of us say this. I'm at this point now too with a minikin, VTC mini and subox as a backup but everyday I log onto this forum there is something new I somehow find myself needing


It is exactly what i said when i got my cuboid. Then 1 month later i already was looking again. its bad this mod addiction. We spend more on vaping than back when we smoked lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> It is exactly what i said when i got my cuboid. Then 1 month later i already was looking again. its bad this mod addiction. We spend more on vaping than back when we smoked lol



I created the monster. I had a subox for a year never wanted or needed anything else. Then my wife told me to buy a VTC mini because my subox looks tarnished. All of a sudden needed a new tank. Month later bought a minikin for a backup and that needed a new tank so got a dripper and a theorem. Came third in Paulie's comp so now I'm looking at the Rx200s to spend the winnings on . @Chezzig and I have made a pact to stop each other from buying any more mods(this hasn't worked at all btw) but at least I know she is worse than I am

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

let me join this pact. together we can put a end to using up funds needed for putting kids through college

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> let me join this pact. together we can put a end to using up funds needed for putting kids through college



I think this is a good idea. Maybe you can stop both of us buying any new mods and we can try stop you unless it's another minikin. I honestly cannot find a single reason not to own another one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (12/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I created the monster. I had a subox for a year never wanted or needed anything else. Then my wife told me to buy a VTC mini because my subox looks tarnished. All of a sudden needed a new tank. Month later bought a minikin for a backup and that needed a new tank so got a dripper and a theorem. Came third in Paulie's comp so now I'm looking at the Rx200s to spend the winnings on . @Chezzig and I have made a pact to stop each other from buying any more mods(this hasn't worked at all btw) but at least I know she is worse than I am


 Hahahhaha.. it was just a dripbox  No more promise!! too happy with my Minikins and VTC Minis.. Im content now.


----------



## Chezzig (12/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I think this is a good idea. Maybe you can stop both of us buying any new mods and we can try stop you unless it's another minikin. I honestly cannot find a single reason not to own another one


 Yes, unless its another Shiny Minikin.. then Im in!!


----------



## Chezzig (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> let me join this pact. together we can put a end to using up funds needed for putting kids through college


 Make that private school first for me... !!!


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hahahhaha.. it was just a dripbox  No more promise!! too happy with my Minikins and VTC Minis.. Im content now.





Chezzig said:


> Yes, unless its another Shiny Minikin.. then Im in!!



You promised before the dripbox as well . At least we agree Minikin's are the best. Maybe we can encourage @Kolashnikov to buy us both new minikin's before he can join our pact

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/5/16)

Where you people finding minikins ?


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Where you people finding minikins ?


Sirvape has the black and blue ones. now with temp control for SS


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Where you people finding minikins ?



Where there is a will, there is a minikin. Sir vape and the ecig store have some stock but they are scarce

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (12/5/16)

@WARMACHINE if you like the blue one, I have some inside info that one might appear on the classifieds later today


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/5/16)

Ecig is out of stock and SirVape has Teal

Unfortunately that blue/teal mod is not going cut it, saw a user with one couple of days ago, wow it looks very dirty


----------



## Chezzig (12/5/16)

NaZa05 said:


> You promised before the dripbox as well . At least we agree Minikin's are the best. Maybe we can encourage @Kolashnikov to buy us both new minikin's before he can join our pact


 I did.. that was a mistake .. I've learnt now Lol!!! No More Non Minikin Mods !! @Kolashnikov .. Sound good to you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Ecig is out of stock and SirVape has Teal
> 
> Unfortunately that blue/teal mod is not going cut it, saw a user with one couple of days ago, wow it looks very dirty


Dont SirVape have black.? I literally orderd mine from there around half past 8 this morning


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Dont SirVape have black.? I literally orderd mine from there around half past 8 this morning



http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/minikin-120w-tc-by-asmodus

Sold out... you must have taken the last one!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/minikin-120w-tc-by-asmodus
> 
> Sold out... you must have taken the last one!


Lol Dam.. Well im sure they will get some stock soon seeming as its selling so quickly


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/16)

Im torn between the minkin and the new segeli 213...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im torn between the minkin and the new segeli 213...


My choice is always based manly on size. If its smaller i would take it


----------

